# Camminiamo "veloci", ma parliamo "forte"



## kokosz1975

Salve
C'è  qualcuno che potrebbe spiegarmi (o darmi un link a un sito con spiegazioni) perchè  questi aggettivi (usati come avverbi) sono al plurale nel primo caso (camminiamo veloci), ma nel secondo  (parliamo forte) al singolare? 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Anaiss

Penso che potrei dire anche "camminiamo veloce" comunque. Ma "parliamo forti" proprio no, hai ragione. 
Forse perché è la voce a essere forte, di volume, non le persone. Quando si dice forte di una persona lo si intende di carattere o di fisico. 
Mentre veloce non ha questa doppia connotazione, e una persona può essere veloce senza che cambi il senso.
Solo un'idea (mia), è il caso di consultare qualche grammatica


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Kokosz! La grammatica italiana dice: "forte"  con valore d`avverbio si usa *invariabile* e "veloce" è *aggetivo* (avverbio - *velocemente*) e gli aggetivi, come lo sai, sono *variabili*​. Saluti!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Se ne parla in questo thread:
veloce/velocemente


----------



## Anaiss

Pensavo che la domanda fosse sul perché forte non può essere usato come aggettivo allo stesso modo di veloce. 
E l'unica risposta che ho pensato è stata quella sopra.


----------



## Lituano

Dopo "parlare"non può essere "forte" come aggettivo perché risponde alla domanda "in che modo".


----------



## kokosz1975

Grazie per le vostre risposte. Mi permetto di  aggiungere più esempi dal mio libro:

"I lavori proseguivano lenti per mancaza di soldi.
I giorni scorrevano lenti"

"Lenti" in queste frasi sono aggetivi? Non rispondono alla domanda "in che modo?" E' possible sostituire "lenti" con "lentamente" senza cambiare il significato?

Saluti
kokosz


----------



## ohbice

kokosz1975 said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte. Mi permetto di aggiungere più esempi dal mio libro:
> 
> "I lavori proseguivano lenti per mancaza di soldi.
> I giorni scorrevano lenti"
> 
> "Lenti" in queste frasi sono aggetivi? Non rispondono alla domanda "in che modo?" E' possible sostituire "lenti" con "lentamente" senza cambiare il significato?
> 
> Saluti
> kokosz



Stabiliamo innanzitutto che _aggetivo _in realtà si scrive _aggettivo_.
Ti suggerisco di leggere il thread collegato al link di stella maris, sopra. Lì troverai parecchie risposte, alle tue domande e anche di più.
In generale _lentamente _può essere usato al posto di _lenti _nei tuoi esempi, e in realtà _lento _(_lenti_) è un aggettivo ma viene usato come se fosse un avverbio. Una specie di animale fantastico 

Ps: un contributo interessante anche qui: http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...ng/questions-answers/uso-avverbiale-aggettivi


----------



## Anaiss

Lituano said:


> Dopo "parlare"non può essere "forte" come aggettivo perché risponde alla domanda "in che modo".


Lo so bene, "_Camminare *veloce*_" è equivalente, veloce è un aggettivo avverbiale. 
Il problema era: perché possiamo dire "_camminiamo veloc*i*_" (cioè usare _veloce _ANCHE come aggettivo variabile) ma non "_parliamo *fort*i*_" (cioè usare forte come aggettivo variabile oltre che avverbio).
Probabilmente perché a esser forte (di volume) è la voce del soggetto e non il soggetto stesso: facendo l'accordo dell'aggettivo si attribuirebbe la qualità direttamente al soggetto, cosa non accettabile.
In "camminando _veloci" _invece è possibile, perché veloce è una qualità che gli può essere attribuita direttamente.


----------



## Lituano

E non ti pare che sia uno stile dello scrittore?..  Gli scrittori scrivono come vogliono e la grammatica dell`italiano standard qui non c`entra...


----------



## Anaiss

Lituano said:


> E non ti pare che sia uno stile dello scrittore?..  Gli scrittori scrivono come vogliono e la grammatica dell`italiano standard qui non c`entra...


Cosa c'entra lo stile con il discorso che ho fatto? "Parlano forti" non si può proprio dire, è agrammaticale!
Allo stesso modo anche "lavorano duri" non funziona, non si può dire.

P.S: ex. Parlano _forti della loro conoscenza, _ma è un'espressione diversa, forte in questa espressione significa convinto e può essere attribuita al soggetto.


----------



## Lituano

Qui non capisco io...   Ma come non capisci che dopo il verbo "parlare" non si può usare "forte" come aggettivo?! "Parliamo fort*i*" non ha nessun senso! Invece "camminiamo veloci" avrebbe senso "camminiamo velocemente perché siamo così *veloci*". E "parliamo fort*i* perché...  siamo così *forti*"... Boh...  Non penso che si dica  così... O "parliamo *forte* (avv.)" o "parliamo *fortemente*​ (avv.)"!!!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Lituano said:


> ...
> 
> ... O "parliamo *forte* (avv.)" o "parliamo *fortemente*​ (avv.)"!!!



O parliamo *forte* o parliamo *ad alta voce.*


----------



## ohbice

No, Lituano, qui il discorso è diverso: _Parlano perché sono forti della loro esperienza_, cioè la loro esperienza li rende forti e capaci di parlare con cognizione di causa.
Quindi non è "_Parlano forti eccetera_", ma è "_Parlano, forti della loro esperienza_". C'è una cesura tra il verbo _parlare _e la frase che segue. Potresti anche invertire le cose e mantenere il senso: "_Forti della loro esperienza parlano_" (cioè possono permettersi di dire certe cose).

Un'ultima cosa: "_parliamo fortemente" _nun se pò sentì!!! (tradotto: non si può sentire!!!).
Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Camminiamo veloce e camminiamo veloci hanno lo stesso significato perché gli aggettivi come "veloce e lento" li intendiamo come "attributi naturali" di camminare. Quindi essere veloci quando si cammina in fatti significa camminare velocemente.

Però "camminiamo allegri" e "camminiamo allegramente" non mi paiono la stessa cosa. Nel primo caso siamo allegri (mentre camminiamo) e nel secondo caso il nostro modo di camminare è allegro (p.e. camminiamo salticchiando ).

E' così o esagero un po'? ....


----------



## Anaiss

Lituano said:


> Qui non capisco io... Ma come non capisci che dopo il verbo "parlare" non si può usare "forte" come aggettivo?! "Parliamo fort*i*" non ha nessun senso! Invece "camminiamo veloci" avrebbe senso "camminiamo velocemente perché siamo così *veloci*". E "parliamo fort*i* perché... siamo così *forti*"... Boh... Non penso che si dica così... O "parliamo *forte* (avv.)" o "parliamo *fortemente*​ (avv.)"!!!


 Ma certo che lo capisco, giusto prima del tuo intervento avevo proprio detto che:





> #11
> "Parlano forti" non si può proprio dire, è agrammaticale!
> Allo stesso modo anche "lavorano duri" non funziona, non si può dire.


 È proprio quello che dico da 3 interventi cercando di motivare il perché di questo fenomeno.
Non so cosa ti ha fatto pensare che non capissi, e capisco ancora meno perché hai parlato di stile prima. 



> #9 "Il problema era: perché possiamo dire "_camminiamo veloc*i*_" (...) ma non "_parliamo *fort*i*_" (...).
> Probabilmente perché a esser forte (di volume) è la *voce *del soggetto e *non il soggetto *stesso: facendo l'accordo dell'aggettivo si attribuirebbe la qualità direttamente al soggetto, cosa non accettabile."


È uguale a quello che dici tu, se dicessi forti si riferirebbe alla "forza" del soggetto, per cui " "Parliamo fort*i*" non ha nessun senso! "

Il mio intervento era solo per esplicitare il possibile ragionamento che sta dietro a questi usi. Non mi pareva così scontato per qualcuno che stia imparando l'italiano, basta, tutto qui.


----------



## Anaiss

francisgranada said:


> Camminiamo veloce e camminiamo veloci hanno lo stesso significato perché gli aggettivi come "veloce e lento" li intendiamo come "attributi naturali" di camminare.
> 
> Però "camminiamo allegri" e "camminiamo allegramente" non mi paiono la stessa cosa. Nel primo caso siamo allegri (mentre camminiamo) e nel secondo caso il nostro modo di camminare è allegro (p.e. camminiamo salticchiando ).
> 
> E' così o esagero un po'? ....


No no! Per quanto mi riguarda condivido la sfumatura che cogli. 
Probabilmente perché quando usiamo l'aggettivo la qualità si riflette direttamente sul soggetto e non sull'azione (lo stesso motivo per cui "parliamo forti" non si può dire, secondo me).


----------



## francisgranada

Anaiss said:


> ... Probabilmente perché quando usiamo l'aggettivo la qualità si riflette direttamente sul soggetto e non sull'azione (lo stesso motivo per cui "parliamo forti" non si può dire, secondo me).


 Sono d'accordo. L'esempio con "camminare allegri" (post #15) l'ho inventato perché mi pare che possa aiutare a capire la sostanza delle construzioni tipo "camminiamo veloci" che per un non madrelingua può sembrare un po' strano (aggettivo in plurale invece di un avverbio). Invece, l'aggettivo di fatto rimane aggettivo e si riferisce al soggetto mentre l'avverbio si riferisce al verbo.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Oh,Bice! Hai ragione. Ma certo che "fortemente" non si usa con "parlare"!  Chiedo scusa a tutti. Ero un po` stanco e distratto...


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo. L'esempio con "camminare allegri" (post #15) l'ho inventato perché mi pare che possa aiutare a capire la sostanza delle construzioni tipo "camminiamo veloci" che per un non madrelingua può sembrare un po' strano (aggettivo in plurale invece di un avverbio). Invece, l'aggettivo di fatto rimane aggettivo e si riferisce al soggetto mentre l'avverbio si riferisce al verbo.



Quello che dici non mi sembra scorretto, tuttavia non mi convince completamente. Non c'è nulla che mi vieta di pensare che "camminare allegri", "camminare allegro" e "camminare allegramente" siano sinonimi. Posso tranquillamente pensare che significhino tutti camminare in modalità allegra (ritmata ma non troppo, se posso dire così), come posso altrettanto tranquillamente pensare che significhino tutti camminare in allegria, sorridendo tra noi e contandocela su. 
A volte credo che le frasi con cui saltano all'evidenza le differenze sottili (come è questa, una differenza sottile) sono le frasi vere, le frasi in cui il contesto, con le sue ripetizioni, con le sue rielaborazioni, con le sue ridondanze, ci aiuta. Le frasi inventate di sana pianta, rimanendo astratte, non aiutano nello stesso modo.
Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

oh said:


> ... Non c'è nulla che mi vieta di pensare che "camminare allegri", "camminare allegro" e "camminare allegramente" siano sinonimi ...


Certo, sono pienamente d'accordo. Tutto dipende dal contesto ecc.

(per spiegarmi un po': qui non posso parlare di altre lingue, ma p.e. in alcune lingue slave "camminare veloci" non è possibile, invece "camminare allegri" sostanzialmente sì. Isomma, sul mio esempio uno straniero eventualmente potrebbe capire meglio la "logica" di tali costruzioni)


----------



## Anaiss

francisgranada said:


> (per spiegarmi un po': qui non posso parlare di altre lingue, ma p.e. in alcune lingue slave "camminare veloci" non è possibile, invece "camminare allegri" sostanzialmente sì. Isomma, sul mio esempio uno straniero eventualmente potrebbe capire meglio la "logica" di tali costruzioni)


!!


----------



## kokosz1975

Grazie infinite per il vostro aiuto. Credo di aver afferrato questo uso di avverbi e aggettivi.

@francisgrandada 
Infatti il tuo paragone mi ha aiutato.


----------

